# Sydney Pilots - Captain W Little



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Hi Iam looking for info on a sydny pilot capt W Little can any one help with news or photo he was my gradmothers brother.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

JD, I have taken the liberty of editing the title of your thread (and moving it) and hopefully the name in the Thread Title may help in getting news of Captain W Little.

Good luck

(Thumb)


----------

